# cricket crack



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

i hear much talk of it over at chameleonforums.com

are there any good uk suppliers or members here who make & sell it?

i'd like to get a big bag with which to gut-load crickets for my chams.


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

so nobody here knows anything about good dry gutload mix, or where to purchase some from pre-made?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

you asked about a particular make or mix !
most people on here have their own mixes but we all use the same sort of things 

high protein cat or dog food
layers mash 
layers pellets
bran
oats
fishfood ect 

my personal mix is
4 parts crushed layers pellets
1 part layers mash
1 part crushed cat food (i use go-cat)
2 parts bran
1 part oats
and a bit of multi vitamin powder
but like a say everybody has their own mix, 
there are a few premade diets you can buy buy they are very expensive
mine costs £4 and i get about 2kgs maby more


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

its better to make your own.
you need a high protein base
i use 27% working dog food
sow rolls ( pig feed )
chicken layer pellets

i feed this mix as it is to my rat and mice breeder feeders, but for my roaches i blend it up in a 1:1 ratio.
i have been adding protein, L-glutamine, creatine and carbohydrate powder form shakes used by bodybuilders, power lifters ect..... i have loads of this just sat doing nothing as i dont lift no more. but it works well with out it but with it my roaches are breeding like wild fire.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of Cricket crack, sounds interesting. Mine usually have whatever is lying around with some veg for moisture.


----------

